# indiana traps set



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

Not really common. But you know there is bees around,So that is a good sign.Good luck.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I suggest that you also buy a lotto ticket. Luck is shining on you.


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

odfrank said:


> I suggest that you also buy a lotto ticket. Luck is shining on you.


LOL,You got that right.I'd even pay,If he will go get them.....


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

My record is an incoming swarm three hours after setting the trap. Last week I got one on Wednesday after setting it on Sunday. The husband gave me permission to set it, and when it came in the wife was ready to kill me. "How dare you put a whole neighborhood through an ordeal like that?!!!!" "I can't leave the house with my babies!!!!".
This is the Three Hour Bait:


----------



## MR2Bs (Jun 1, 2013)

Some thing similar happened to me today. I put out 3 new hive boxes to get ready my 3 packages I ordered. After placing the first one I went to get the 2nd upon returning there were about 10 bees checking out the 1st hive box. After watching for maybe 15 min. I went to get the 3rd hive, returned there where a couple hundred bees flying around. All of this in about a hour. Now these are brand new boxes and frames/foundation. I watched for another 30 min or so and went done some other things returned about 2 hrs later still a ton of bees on and around the first hive. Could this be a early swarm or is there some thing else going on?


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Best start making up some more woodenware and frames! 

Last year I got a swarm in my backyard, but a month earlier one day we say a bunch of bees checking out two swarm traps, I though for sure we were going to get a swarm, but nothing came from it. A month later when we got the swarm there were not as many bees checking out the box as there was earlier.


----------



## beeditch (Dec 19, 2013)

Mr2bs. That is awesome! Leep us updated


----------



## MR2Bs (Jun 1, 2013)

Checked on the bees today that was all over my new box (didn't open it), they are still there. I found out that about 1/4 mile away they are clearing a big wood lot just wondering if they might have came from a tree over where they are cutting. If it is a swarm I'll take. LOL


----------



## LetMBee (Jan 4, 2012)

Beeditch: that's a great sign. In my area those types of locations produce swarms. So every time you take down a full trap put up a new one right away....

Good luck.


----------



## MR2Bs (Jun 1, 2013)

Checked on hive today. Still have not opened it. With temp in the mid 40s and raining I still seen some activity at the entrance. So went ahead and installed a Boardman Entrance Feeder filled with 1:1 sugar water. I am going to try and wait til we get another day in the 60s before opening to see if a swarm moved in.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

If you see pollen going in you have them. Feeding doesn't mean much, if there is a feeder you may just be feeding everyone, but if you have pollen going in they are preparing to make bees.


----------



## beeditch (Dec 19, 2013)

keep us updated


----------



## txbeek (May 21, 2013)

I would second the recommendation to remove the feeder and look for bees carrying pollen in. If they are, then wait a couple more days (or until you have a hive ready) then go back after dark and take the trap to the new hive. I always hive them the night I take down the trap. That has greatly reduced absconding for me. I use top bars in my traps and just transfer the bars with comb full of bees to a TBH. (Not sure of your setup.)

Then definitely add new frames or bars to the trap and set it back up. I caught 3 swarms each from the same 2 trees (6 swarms total from 2 trees) last spring in quick succession. And you might add a few more traps to the area. It seems very productive, especially if a lot of brush is being cleared nearby which is forcing bees to move. 

Keep fishing when they are biting, and use as many rods as you can!!


----------



## MR2Bs (Jun 1, 2013)

txbeek: These bees are not in a trap, they are in a brand new deep with new frames/foundation I set up for package that will be here around the 19th. As far as pollen I haven't seen any but here in Ohio we are still cold nothing blooming yet. I don't know what is going on with these bees but I'm feeding just in case there is a swarm moved in. The only thing that I figure that they were chased out of their home by the clear cutting of the wood lot 1/4 mile away.


----------



## txbeek (May 21, 2013)

Ok. Well then get to building some swarm traps and get them deployed. Better for bees to be in your traps than in walls, trailers, and junk piles. 

But with the feeder, you may simply be attracting bees from a 3 mile radius to feast on your food. The robbers may drive out a swarm if you actually caught one. I would recommend feeding outside the hive if you want to feed.


----------

